# Hi i'm new (kind of)!??



## jacqe (Apr 30, 2004)

Hello don't know whether there is anywhere for me to post as i'm npt actually having any treatment at all.  I first joined FF two years ago when I started treatment as an egg donor for my sister, as it was quite a nervy experience and it was good to share things.  I'm now ttc and feel a little apprehensive as when they tested my fsh they said it was on the high side 10.4 which to me seemed low?  I suffered ohss and the doctor I saw then told me not leave it much longer before we started trying.  I'm now 34 and worried we've left it too late.  I know five months is not long enough to be whittling about it but now i'm starting to think it's not going to happen and lots of other stupid thoughts.  When we set out trying I promised that I wouldn't get upset each time AF came, but I do and don't show it!!!!  My DP also doesn't want me to tell anyone that we are ttc although I've told a couple of close family and friends, but I don't talk about any of the above!  I just need to stop worrying and get on with it - I know that.  Well I kinda feel better for getting that off my chest.  Thanks Jacqui


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

HI Jacqui, 

I just want to say welcome to FF (again!) and best of luck with ttc.

Tracy xx


----------



## stpcarly (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi and welcome (back)! How long have you been trying? It may just be taking you longer than you think because you are apprehensive about it? My sister-in-law tried for four years to get pregnant with her second and it finally happened when she turned 40! I know you don't want to wait that long lol but sometimes it is you stressing yourself out. Have you seen the doctor? Make sure everything is ok? There are lots more here with more experience in this and I'm sure they'll post along here soon to help you


----------



## PoPs. (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi Jacqui  

Welcome back to fertility friends..................your more that welcome to be here no matter where you are with tx!

Just to wish you all the luck, and looking forward to getting to know you x

PoPs xx


----------



## jacqe (Apr 30, 2004)

Thank you for welcoming me.  I know i've not been trying long enough to even justify worrying about it and I think had I not done the treatment that I did for the egg donor I may not be sooooo worried!!!!  But it is nice to be able to share thoughts with others that understand what it's like to feel disappointed every month.  Well i'd better get back to work  !!!  Hope to catch up with you soon.

Jacqui x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Jacqui 

 and Welcome back to FF
I am sorry you are now having difficulty TTc - was your egg share with your sister sucsessful?

There are few places you may wish to post in particular, but posting anywhere is ok too!

heres the links.... 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,47.0.html 
within this thread is also a TTC Nat with fertility problems thread, that may be of interest.

and http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,110.0.html
for strating out

hoping and wishing your dremas come true   
~Dizzi~


----------



## jacqe (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks Dizzi I did think that i'd seen somewhere for ttc naturally but couldn't find it!  My sister did get pregnant with the 3rd fet but sadly miscarried at 6 wks, she had four attempts altogether from me.  I'm sure i've nothing to worry about.  Are you having treatment?

Jacqui xx


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Jacqe

Welcome to ff, you will get so much support from this site.  I can completely empathise with how awful you feel when af arrives every month!  We had this for several years then found out we could never get pregnant naturally due to naff .  Whilst your fsh can be classed a very slightly high, it is not extortionately high and I believe that stress can raise it, so try to chill out as best you can and really enjoy the  !

Jappa xx


----------



## jacqe (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks Jappa definitely enjoying  but trying to spread it evenly through the month and not just concentrating on when I think i'm ovulating  .  It is all sooooo weird once you actually stop taking the pill, i've spent years being a good girl not getting pregnant when I was young and later thinking of my career.  I am more chilled now than I was in the first few months as I just expected it to happen  .  Of course I realise it's not always down to me either and there could be something with DP. OMG need to stop thinking!!!!!  

Jacqui x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Jacqui

I am currently waiting on my best friends blood results to begin a donor egg cycle, 
sometime this year. thanks for asking.
Are you under a clinic or hospital for preliminary tests on you both ? or has your Gp run the blood tests 

best of luck,  glad the TTC nat link was one you were searching for!
Take care  ~Dizzi~


----------



## jacqe (Apr 30, 2004)

Hi Dizzi as we've only been ttc for five months i've not seen anyone as I believe they will only consider doing anything when we've been trying over a year.  I know i'm silly for even thinking anything could be wrong, it is so early days, but it is nice to share all this with others that know what it's like.  I'm not sure what we would do if after a year there was nothing, I'm not sure what my DP would want to do.

Jacqui x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I was going to ask how old you are ?  rude arnt I!
as I think that too can make a difference, 
ie if you were 37 ttc 12 months is too long to leave it without investigations,
and clinics/hospital do tend to have an upper age limit.  
 ~Dizzi~


----------



## Cloud9 (Feb 1, 2006)

Hello

i am new to IVF/ ICSI and am finding it quite a roller coaster journey already.  We have an appointment at  The Lister mid March so are getting all the results done to take with us.  Would be interested in any experiences others have had of The Lister.

Cloud9


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi cloud and jacqui and welcome to ff

It doesnt matter jacqui how long u have been trying it still hurts when the AF turns up! I came off the pill in june 2003 and me and hubby thought well whatever if i get pregnant then great if not then who cares! So we didnt use any protection and didnt think about conceiving at all - but then in about july 2004 i was starting to think well we would like a baby and it hadnt happened in a yr and then sister in law said she was pregnant and it hurt me so much so then in july 2005 finally decided to go to the GP about it! So really i guess we havnt been ttc too long but it kills me now that we can never have kids

Kate


----------

